# [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis



## Jarafi (30. September 2013)

*[Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

*Review​ 



be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W 
​ 



Herzlich willkommen​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 
*Danksagungen*
Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei *be quiet!* für das Sample​ 




*Informationen zum Test*
        Beim Kauf eines neues Netzteils stellt sich meist die Frage nach dem richtigen Modell, also danach, welches für den heimischen PC am besten geeignet ist.
  Da gibt’s es teurere Varianten oder auch günstige mit und ohne Kabelmanagement.
  Mit der Zeit kommt man zu dem Punkt, wo man einfach ein gutes und günstiges Netzteil haben möchte.
  Leise sollte es dann am besten auch noch sein, also warum nicht einen Blick zu „be quiet“ werfen?

  Mit dem neuen PURE Power L8 mit 500W stellt be quiet! genauso ein günstiges aber dennoch sehr potentes Netzteil vor.
  Gab es die PURE Power Serie bis jetzt nur mit CM also Kabelmanagement, folgen nun Versionen mit festen Kabeln.
  Neben der 500W-Varainte gibt es das Netzteil noch  mit 300, 350, 400, 600 und sogar 700W, also je nach Einsatzzweck und System sollte hier für jeden etwas dabei sein.

  Die 500W-Varainte kostet aktuell etwa 55€ und im Test schauen wir uns an, was das neue Netzteil den so alles „im Kasten hat“.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KquTRKSOFRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



*Was ihr so findet*
Sucht euch einen Unterpunkt aus und LOS Gehts!


*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten* 
01.Die Verpackung und Lieferumfang


*II. Die Detail-Betrachtung*
01. Das Netzteil von Außen
02. Das Innenleben
03. Die technischen Details
04. Das modulare Kabelsystem
07. Einbautest

*IV. Der Test*
01. Die Testsysteme
02. Die Messwerte der Testsysteme
03. Die Lautstärke
 
*VII. Resümee*






*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Verpackung und Lieferumfang*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

        Be quiet! typisch bekommt das PURE Power natürlich eine schwarze Schachtel mit den üblichen grau/orangenen Akzenten verpasst - neben einem Bild unseres neu erworbenen Netzteils, sowie mit dem unübersehbaren Hinweis, dass es ‚80Plus Bronze’ zertifiziert ist.
  Auf der Rückseite gibt es Informationen zum Kabelbaum, den verschiedenen Leistungswerten auf den diversen Kabelsträngen, sowie die Abmessungen des Netzteils.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Der Lieferumfang*

al=i1]*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*[/al]​ 

Öffnen wir die edel schwarze Umverpackung, so kommt zunächst schützende Kartonage zum Vorschein. Darunter befinden sich - neben dem sicher verpackten Netzteil - ein Kaltgerätekabel,
 ein kleines Handbuch, fünf Kabelbinder sowie die passenden Montageschrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  [FONT=&quot]Ich hab euch den kompletten Inhalt in folgender Tabelle zusammengefasst[/FONT]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*II. Die Detail-Betrachtung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das Netzteil von Außen*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Bevor das Netzteil noch sein Gehäuse abgenommen bekommt, werfen wir natürlich zuerst einen Blick auf die Außenhaut des Gehäuses.
  Das komplette Netzteilgehäuse wurde von be quiet! schwarz Lackiert und besteht aus hochwertigem Stahlblech.
  Ziert auf einem der Seitenteile des Netzteilgehäuses ein eingeprägter be quiet! Schriftzug das Stahlblech, finden wir auf der anderen Seite den Aufkleber mit den Leistungswerten.
  Der Kaltgeräte-Stecker sowie der An- und Ausschalter befinden sich auf der Rückseite des Netzteilgehäuses. Diese besteht zu großen Teilen aus Lochblech um einerseits für Berührsicherheit und gleichzeitig für eine gute Luftzirkulation zu sorgen.
  Auf der Oberseite wird unter einer 120-mm Lüfteröffnung der eingebaute be quiet! Lüfter sichtbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Dieser ist zur Verminderung von Vibrationen mit einem grauen Antivibrationsrahmen vom Gehäuse entkoppelt.
  Bei der PURE Power Serie mit Kabelmanagement ist der Antivibrationsring in Orange gehalten.
  Zum Schutz vor Kabeln oder auch den Fingern wird der Lüfter von einem ebenfalls schwarzen Lüftergitter geschützt.
  Alle Kabel sind natürlich fest an das Netzteil gebunden und müssen so alle im PC verlegt werden.
  Genaueres zu dem Kabelbaum des PURE Power unter den Anschlussmöglichkeiten.
  Die Verarbeitung der Außenhaut ist wie für be quiet! gewohnt TOP und bietet keinen Anlass zur Kritik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Das Innenleben*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

        Werfen wir nun noch einen Blick in das Innere des Netzteils.
*Als privat Person wird dringend davon abgeraten ein Netzteil aufzuschrauben, da im Inneren lebensgefährliche Spannungen herrschen - auch noch längere Zeit nach einem Ausschalten des Geräts. Sollte ihr das dennoch tun wollen, macht ihr das auf eigene Gefahr!*
  Um einen Blick ins Innere zuwerfen, müssen wir die große Abdeckung mithilfe von fünf Schrauben lösen. Eine der Schrauben befindet sich unter dem Garantieaufkleber, sodass festgestellt werden kann, ob das Netzteil von Seiten des Kunden geöffnet wurde. Geht man dieses Risiko ein, kann diese jedoch einfach abgezogen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Was kommt nun zum Vorschein: Betrachtet man nun das offene Netzteil von oben, sieht man das sehr aufgeräumte und kompakte Platinenlayout, sowie die für ein passiv gekühltes Netzteil recht kleinen Kühlkörper.
  Zunächst muss man hierzu wissen, dass die Netzgerätekonzeption ein sogenanntes primär getaktetes System darstellt. Damit ist gemeint, dass man auf einen schweren und riesig grossen Netz-Trafo verzichtet - er müsste ca. 700Watt bereitstellen können! - und stattdessen die Netzspannung zunächst gleichrichtet und dann diese gleichgerichtete Spannung über spezielle Transistorschalter mit einer sehr hohen Frequenz wieder zerhackt, um dann daraus die diversen Spannungen des Netzteiles zu gewinnen. Der Vorteil dieses Bauprinzips liegt also darin, ohne grossen und damit teuren Netztrafo auskommen zu können, der Nachteil besteht darin, dass man dafür zu sorgen hat, dass die internen Schaltvorgänge sich weder in Richtung Eingang, noch in Richtung Ausgang des Geräts in Form von hochfrequenten Störspannungen bemerkbar machen dürfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Man sieht den Eingangsbereich auf der linken Seite: Über ein spezielles Filter wird die Kaltgerätebuchse mit der Netzteilplatine verbunden. Nun erkennt man, dass sich  folgende Funktionsbereiche von oben nach unten ergeben:
  Zunächst im oberen Bereich eine klassische Eingangskombination, bestehend aus 2 Drosseln (die Bauteile mit den kupferfarbenen Drähten) und diversen Kondensatoren und Varistoren (die blauen Bauteile). Nach unten folgen nun - unter der ersten Kühlkörpergruppe versteckt - die Gleichrichterdioden, sowie die Schalttransistoren.
  Dann erkennt man das zentrale Bauteil des Geräts, den Trafo, der die Spannungen für den Ausgangsteil bereitstellt. Man sieht seinen vergleichweise zierlichen Aufbau (er muss ja immerhin im Grenzfall 500-Watt übertragen), was darauf schliessen lässt, dass das Gerät mit einer recht hohen Frequenz arbeiten muss.
  Unterhalb sehen wir eine zweite Kühlkörpergruppe, die die Gleichrichterdioden der Sekundärkreise verbergen. Um im unteren Drittel des Geräts die Elektronik, die für die Filterung der Ausgangsspannungen zuständig ist (erkennbar an diversen Drossel-Spulen und Kondensatoren).
  Wie man sehr schön erkennen kann, sind die Ausgangskabel direkt auf der Platine verlötet





*Die technischen Details*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
  Ich hab euch alle wichtigen technischen Daten mal in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Das modulare Kabelsystem*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
    Be quiet! setzt beim Pure Power L8 500W auf fest montierte Kabel.
 Die Verarbeitung ist - wie von be quiet! gewohnt - hervorragend umgesetzt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Nun die Anschlussmöglichkeiten am Netzteilgehäuse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Nun noch ein kurzer Blick auf die Länge der einzelnen Kabel des PURE Power. Ob die Kabellänge der jeweiligen Kabel hinreichend ist, schauen wir uns beim Testeinbau des Netzteils an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Der Testeinbau*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​       Um das Kabelmanagement und die vor allem die Kabellänge zu überprüfen, fand natürlich ein Testeinbau statt.
  Das Pure Power wurde dazu in einem normalen Midi-Tower wie dem LianLi PC-7HX eingebaut; das Netzteil befindet sich bei diesem Gehäuse auf dem Boden.
  Für ein sauberes Verlegen hinter dem Mainboardschlitten war das 8Pin CPU-Kabel zu kurz geraten.
  Der 24Pin-Stecker sowie die beiden 6Pin -Stecker liessen sich allerdings problemlos hinter dem Mainboardschlitten verstauen.
  Die Laufwerksanschlüsse waren für sämtliche HDD’s  bzw. DVD-Laufwerke völlig ausreichend und konnten sauber verlegt werden.
  [FONT=&quot]Solltet ihr auf einen Big-Tower setzen, könnten die Kabel meistens etwas zu kurz geraten sein.[/FONT]


 *IV. Der Test *
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


      Für den eigentlichen Test habe ich mir verschiedene Testsysteme zusammengestellt und jeweils die Leistungswerte mit dem Dark Power PRO P10 550W sowie den Seasonic Fanless 460W verglichen.
  Als Testsystem kamen sowohl verschieden AMD-Systeme mit unterschiedlichen CPUs und GPU's, zum Einsatz, als auch ein LGA2011 System. Die Leistungsaufnahme wurde jeweils nach einer halben Stunde abgelesen und die Messung aus Genauigkeitsgründen drei mal wiederholt. Gemessen wurde der Verbrauch im IDLE und GAMING.


*Die Testsysteme*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

[FONT=&quot]Die verschiedenen Testsysteme habe ich euch in kleinen Tabellen zusammengestellt[/FONT]
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Messwerte der Testsysteme*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

*Testsystem I*

 Im ersten Testsystem, dass komplett auf AMD-Komponenten.
Hier zeigt sich die höhere Effizients der natürlich deutlich teureren Netzteile.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Testsystem II*

[FONT=&quot]Hier zeigt sich ein ähnliches Bild wie beim ersten Testsystem.
Das Pure Power befindet sich mit einem kleinen Abstand hinter den beiden anderen PSU's.
[/FONT] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Testsystem III*

 Das dritte Testsystem basiert auf einem INTEL LGA2011 High-End-System und beansprucht natürlich ordentlich das Netzteil.
Hier liegt das Pure Power auch mit geringem Abstand auf dem letzten Platz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​   Ein weiterer interessanter Punkt beim PURE Power L8, ist natürlich die Geräuschentwicklung - wer möchte schon ein lautes Netzteil im PC.
  Im IDLE ist das Netzteil nicht von anderen Systemkomponenten zu unterscheiden, unter Gaming-Last kann das Netzteil je nach Auslastung schon mal in den leicht hörbaren Bereich kommen.




*VII: Resümee*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



      Be quiet! präsentiert mit dem PURE Power E8 500W ein rundum gelungenes und preiswertes Netzteil, was sich nicht nur für Einsteiger PCs eignet.
  Die Kabellänge sollte für alle Standardgehäuse im Midi-Tower ausreichen, ungünstige Mainboard-Layouts natürlich einmal außen vorgelassen.
  Bei BIG-Tower-Gehäusen können die Kabel jedoch viel zu kurz geraten sein; hier muss vorher grob nachgemessen werden.
  Ebenfalls zu gefallen weiss die Lautstärke: Im IDLE wird das Netzteil gar nicht wahrgenommen, unter der Gaming-Last kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass der Netzteillüfter in hörbare Bereiche kommt, was die Drehzahl angeht.
  In den Leistungswerte gegen die beiden anderen Testkandidaten schneidet das Netzteil zwar etwas schlechter ab, dafür kostet es aber auch nur die Hälfte.
  Für diese Netzteilleistungsklasse gehen die Werte also vollkommen in Ordnung.

  Wer auf der Suche nach einem guten und günstigen Netzteil ist und auf Kabelmanagement verzichten kann oder möchte, dem kann ich das be quiet! PURE Power E8 500W für ca. 55€ nur ans Herz legen.




*Pro und Contra*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Die Awards*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 
*Weitere Links zum Produkt

* *be quiet! Pure Power E8 500W** PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*be quiet! Pure Power E8 500W** auf der be quiet!-Webseite*

*Facebookseite von be quiet!*



*Besucht mich auf Facebook und Youtube und verpasst keine extremen Sachen mehr.*

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi  - Dem Hardwarechecker*


----------



## Jarafi (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Guten Morgen ,

das Pure Power L8 im Test.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Moin

das 'nvidia Farbschema' passt mal nun gar nicht zu diesem Review...
Bisserl Orange statt grün wär OK gewesen, aber das Grüne passt mal rein überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Jarafi (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Hi,

solange es nur die Farbe ist, sehe ich darin nicht mehr als eine Designverbesserung.

Grüße


----------



## Shadow Complex (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Erstklassiger Test, aber teilweise schreibst du Pure Power E8 statt L8.


----------



## Jarafi (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Danke, dann bessere ich das gleich noch aus! 

Grüße


----------



## ASD_588 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*



> Als privat Person wird dringend davon abgeraten ein Netzteil  aufzuschrauben, da im Inneren lebensgefährliche Spannungen herrschen -  auch noch längere Zeit nach einem Ausschalten des Geräts. Sollte ihr das  dennoch tun wollen, macht ihr das auf eigene Gefahr!


diesen satz sollte man in roter schrift machen da man ihn sehr schnell überliest.

Gutes Review!


----------



## Jarafi (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Abend, vielen Dank.

Wird gleich "rot" gemacht.

Grüße


----------



## keinnick (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> das 'nvidia Farbschema' passt mal nun gar nicht zu diesem Review...
> Bisserl Orange statt grün wär OK gewesen, aber das Grüne passt mal rein überhaupt nicht.


 
Naja, dieses "nVidia-Grün" verwendet er bei allen Tests die ich bisher gelesen habe. Von daher finde ich das nicht schlimm, sondern für mich geht das eher in Richtung Einheitlichkeit / Markenzeichen (?). Mich stört es nicht. Super Test und danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Jarafi (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Danke .

jap, ich finde Grau/grün sieht einfach super aus! 

Grüße


----------



## Westcoast (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

bei einer grafikkarte kann man wirklich das be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W nehmen. kostet auch nicht viel.
SLI configuration scheint das P10 modell besser zu sein. danke für das review.


----------



## Jarafi (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen! 

Danke! 

Grüße


----------



## okeanos7 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

wirklich ein klasse test und ein klasse netzteil

und auf der main


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Ein wirklich klasse Review! Alle Achtung! 
Hab dich auch gleich mal fix auf YT abonniert. 

lg Majin. ^^


----------



## black977 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

finds lustig wie dann noch leute behaupten können das ein E9-450W für SLI reicht^^

SUPER TEST!

Habs selber und bin im Idle so froh! mein Cpu-Kühler ist lauter xD


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*



black977 schrieb:


> finds lustig wie dann noch leute behaupten können das ein E9-450W für SLI reicht^^


 
Kommt ganz drauf an, welche Karten du per SLI schalten willst. (z.B. GTX 660 Ti)
Also so abwegig wie du es hier versuchst darzulegen ist es nicht.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Abend, danke euch! 

Freut mich sehr wenn der Test gefällt!

Das Power Zone 600W komtm die Woche auch noch!

Und Danke für das Youtube Abo majinvegeta20 

Grüße


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich würde sagen dass mein altes und sowieso überdimensioniertes Thermaltake Evo Blue ausgedient hat. 

Bevor ich es damals sehr sehr günstig gebraucht gekauft hab hat es ja auch schon einige Betriebsstunden abgekriegt.

Danke für den Test


----------



## Jarafi (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Freut mich, wenn ich bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen konnte.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## belle (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Sehr schöner Test, gefällt mir! 
Mich würde außerdem ein direkter Vergleich mit dem beQuiet Pure Power L8 CM interessieren.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Danke dir!

Ja das wäre Interessant, ich schau mal .

Grüße


----------



## Hyco (9. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - Große Leistung zum kleinen Preis*

Ich hab das Pure Power L8 630W, das bis auf die höhere Leistung natürlich baugleich ist/sein sollte.

Zwei Tipps: 

1) Wenn ihr einen Midi-Tower oder Big-Tower habt und die Kabel hinter dem Mainboard verlegen wollt, braucht ihr für die CPU-Stromzufuhr definitiv eine Verlängerung!
Ich hab ein Midi-Gehäuse (CM 690III) und war auf eine Verlängerung angewiesen.

2) Ich hatte beim Kauf ein defektes Netzteil erwischt. Der Defekt machte sich durch die enorm hohe Lautstärke bemerkbar: Der Lüfter des Netzteils war die ganze Zeit zu 100% aufgedreht.
Das Austauschgerät war dann in Ordnung und ist wirklich sehr leise.
Also: Normalerweise sollte das NT beim PC-Start kurz aufdrehen und nach 1-2 Sekunden schön leise werden. Wenn das bei euch nicht der Fall ist --> Lüftersteuerung defekt --> Umtauschen!


----------

